# The Weather



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

Anyone else around Silver Coast area? 2 weeks now with maybe one day of good sun! Is this normal for May/June? Outlook is sh*t for this week too, and the week after. Argh!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No but is anyones weather normal?


----------



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

Yes, at home it normally rains every single day!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

C/M is right. No-one, from Africa to the States to Russia seems to be getting normal weather just now.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We've been in Jamaica since last Thursday and it has rained every afternoon since we arrived. We're in the middle of an almighty thunderstorm at the moment and no let up in sight.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it is the rainy season there


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Not according to the locals who claim this amount of rain at this time of year is very unusual.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh right I always thought time to visit Jamaica was Dec to aprilish


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

They are saying Jan or Feb are the absolute best but to be honest, the rain is warm, the drinks are cold and it's already wet in the jacuzzi anyway! We're just happy to be relaxing and enjoying the amazing hospitality.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Son lives in Romania where they normally have LOTS of snow in winter, so much so that snow tyres are obligatory....this year only a few days


----------

